# Pilgrim user manual



## kool620 (Feb 2, 2014)

I just purchased 2005 pilgrim travel trailer and need a user manual for it. It is a 298RLS. The company went out of business and any help locating a manual would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## LEN (Feb 2, 2014)

Might be hard to find.
However you can find online manuals for most all of the appliances that are in the RV.
Just get the brand and model number.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Try  to Google it, I was able to find a 2000 Honda  accord manual. Good luck


----------

